# Incomplete Evacuation and HT



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

I have a feeling of incomplete evacuation which I understand is quite common have had this for about two weeks now. Having just started on the HT will this get rid of this nasty sensation eventuallly or if not are there some medications that I should be using?Currently take Lomotil and Spasomonal Forte.Many thanks.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

jb, I would not add anything new to the hypnotherapy, if you can. And yes, the HT will help with this. It is just a wee bit early for you, but you will see.







BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

JB2, here is some info for you. http://www.mindbodydigestive.com/ibsmind.html


----------

